# diesel 6mths



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

here is diesel at 6mths old now,
growing so fast and growing into a handsome boy,

.

.

.

.

.

michelle x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Diesel is lovely - do you think his eyes have stopped changing yet? They are an interesting colour. Don't fancy the long term chances for your china though


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Diesel is beautiful what lovely pictures._


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

exquisite


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

jonescat, i really dont know about his eye colour. im so used to my last kitty having blue its weird.
michelle x


----------



## Frogg (Jan 1, 2014)

Diesel is stunning! Where did you find him? xx


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah thanks frogg,
i found him on gumtree. actually went to see a ginger and white, which i wanted, but when i see him i fell in love and he just wanted a cuddle.
he is soooooo loveable, he loves to cuddle up close to you all the time, little mischief in the day, but utterly funny and a great character.
just booked him in for neuturing on monday, ah poor baby.
but its got to be done, he is actually humlping my arm now.

michelle x


----------

